# help needed to buy a computer case in india



## sumantra chabri (Oct 17, 2012)

can anyone help me to buy an appropriate computer case for my machine of following cofiguration :-

Seasonic S12II 520 Watts PSU - Seasonic: Flipkart.com

ASUS M5A97 LE Motherboard - ASUS: Flipkart.com

AMD 3.5 AM3+ FX 6-Core Edition FX-6300 (FD6300WMHKBOX) Processor - AMD: Flipkart.com

Corsair Vengeance DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMZ4GX3M1A1600C9) - Corsair: Flipkart.com

HDD WD500 gb

I have not found any site selling computer case in india. can anyone suggest the appropriate case and and where to buy ?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Computer Components: Buy RAM, USB Hub, Card Readers, Cabinets, UPS | Snapdeal

It wasn't hard to find. 
Any case from the ATX size range will fit those components.


----------



## sumantra chabri (Oct 17, 2012)

Panther063 said:


> Computer Components: Buy RAM, USB Hub, Card Readers, Cabinets, UPS | Snapdeal
> 
> It wasn't hard to find.
> Any case from the ATX size range will fit those components.


ATX size means ?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

ATX is a standard sized case.
Other sizes include i-TX (very small) and m-ATX (micro ATX) as well as home theatre and cube cases as well as the largest E-ATX.
When you browse the site link I posted, and click on a case you like, it should tell you what size it is. 

You will need one that fits your m-ATX sized motherboard.

Such as this one NZXT H230 White ATX Mid Tower Computer Case - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal although you can use a smaller case.


----------



## sumantra chabri (Oct 17, 2012)

Panther063 said:


> ATX is a standard sized case.
> Other sizes include i-TX (very small) and m-ATX (micro ATX) as well as home theatre and cube cases as well as the largest E-ATX.
> When you browse the site link I posted, and click on a case you like, it should tell you what size it is.
> 
> ...


could u suggest some similar or smaller ATXs ?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Cooler Master N500 mid-size tower - Rs 5085

Corsair Carbide 300R mid-size tower - Rs 5218


----------

